# Scat Cat



## jfbattagl (Aug 6, 2005)

A couple of my buddies decided to head out Saturday, we didn't leave the slip until 9:00 am, we decided to head out to a spot I have at 26 or so miles and try to catch some grouper, then head in to a state spot and fill-up on snapper. Seas were great, 2-3 with 7-8 seconds, nice rollers, so we proceeded to the spot as planned at 25+ mph. As we got to within 4-5 miles I notices a large boat already there, and as we got closer I noticed it was the Scat Cat out of Port A Fisherman's Wharf. Well with the price of gas and no other spot I have in my GPS to fish, I decided to stay well off them and see if there was anything else off the mark. We tried several passed behind and all around them staying 500 yards or more with no luck. I then noticed they were anchored and setup a drift on their port side, still 100 yards or more when one of the deckhands yelled "there is other spots in the gulf to fish." I just ignored him when a few minutes later another deckhand yells "if you come any closer I will start throwing lead." This went on for about the next 30 minutes, exchanging words back and forth, at one point and older lady and her male friend started to flip us the bird. Now this is not the first time I had problems with the Scat Cat, 5 or 6 years ago they tried to physically run me off a spot, my teenage son at the time was fearful of his life. I know the whole pot-licking deal, like I said earlier I drove 26 miles to fish this obviously known spot and was treated like **** from a freaking head boat. Oh, let's not forget the trail of dead red snappers they left in their wake!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Getting flipped off by an old lady would have made my day, would have been laughing so hard could not have fished


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Toss lead back at em.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

A few years ago I was drifting with some floating debris and they came running up on me at a high rate of speed, I thought they were going to hit me! Had to man the wheel just incase they didn't change course. The worst part of the ordeal was I was in a 20' bay boat and they were talking distance from me as they went by and rocked the sheet out of the boat with there wake. Latter thinking about it, I think they were trying to get some new numbers I was fishing on but there was nothing on the bottom just some rope and grass holding mahi and codia on the surface.


----------



## Bamaboy14 (Aug 18, 2012)

They have done the SAME thing to me a couple times, came right up to me, I could of thrown a bottle of water at em, they were that close. So uncalled far, almost swamped by boat with waves to. 

Tried to say something to em and they took off about as quick as they came up to me. They are the most unprofessional group of people I have seen run a boat.

Can there be anything done to see if we can make them stop? Or report em to the CG??


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

Shut em.....Oceans belongs to any tax payer. 

Live & learn , they all deserve to fish. if your spot was taken go elsewhere to fish .
What would had happen if you were there first & the Scat Cat showed up to fish next to you ?


----------



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

Hahaa after going in personally to Fisherman's Wharf and complaining about the long trail of dead red snapper that we saw deckhands with our own (obviously lying) eyes remove from the hook and not even try to vent, just toss overboard...had the captain himself come out with their federal catch log showing no dead snapper sent back. What has this world come to when I can't trust my own eyes!!?

HINT: they don't want you that close because you might catch something they don't want getting out on camera.


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

Bamaboy14 said:


> They have done the SAME thing to me a couple times, came right up to me, I could of thrown a bottle of water at em, they were that close. So uncalled far, almost swamped by boat with waves to.
> 
> Tried to say something to em and they took off about as quick as they came up to me. They are the most unprofessional group of people I have seen run a boat.
> 
> Can there be anything done to see if we can make them stop? Or report em to the CG??


There you go totally the opposite way...they should have report you then to the GC ? 
Live & learn to share ....You don't own the Oceans Bro


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

lmgreeri said:


> Hahaa after going in personally to Fisherman's Wharf and complaining about the long trail of dead red snapper that we saw deckhands with our own (obviously lying) eyes remove from the hook and not even try to vent, just toss overboard...had the captain himself come out with their federal catch log showing no dead snapper sent back. What has this world come to when I can't trust my own eyes!!?
> 
> HINT: they don't want you that close because you might catch something they don't want getting out on camera.


So , what you're saying is you went to FW office to complain about the long trail or RS left behind , right ? Lol.
Did you also reported to the CG? Did you documented , pictures ? Lol
How about your disposals ....do you make sure a proper venting procedure did happen to ensure the life of the fish you're venting ? 
Tell ya what BS.....you're just taking then opportunity to vent je je je against a party boat. Gets old Bro


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

I once pot licked the buccaneer out of Galveston. Could you believe they got mad at me when i pulled up and asked for a burger? The nerve.


----------



## modestmike (Mar 17, 2013)

josh K....Bro....i think you missed the point.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

josh K said:


> So , what you're saying is you went to FW office to complain about the long trail or RS left behind , right ? Lol.
> Did you also reported to the CG? Did you documented , pictures ? Lol
> How about your disposals ....do you make sure a proper venting procedure did happen to ensure the life of the fish you're venting ?
> Tell ya what BS.....you're just taking then opportunity to vent je je je against a party boat. Gets old Bro


Which boat do you work on?


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

the ferry boat from PA....

ya think Mike


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

josh K said:


> the ferry boat from PA....
> 
> ya think Mike


So is it ok to potlick the ferry boat?


----------



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)

Someone Peed in Josh K's Cheerios


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

got popcorn ready ....pop pop lol


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

i will fish with fishermans headquarters...i wont go near dolphins docks or fishermans warf due to the mates and captains...
lines of dead snapper dont make me happy...had a dophin docks captain tell me thats how they chum up the wahoo and makos by leaving trails of floating non vented snapper..
i woundnt wish the negative karma they are racking up against themselves on anyone...
i also dont like there mako policys, killing a top predator that doesnt reproduce till nearly 15 years old is not helping our waters..


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

jfbattagl said:


> A couple of my buddies decided to head out Saturday, we didn't leave the slip until 9:00 am, we decided to head out to a spot I have at 26 or so miles and try to catch some grouper, then head in to a state spot and fill-up on snapper. Seas were great, 2-3 with 7-8 seconds, nice rollers, so we proceeded to the spot as planned at 25+ mph. As we got to within 4-5 miles I notices a large boat already there, and as we got closer I noticed it was the Scat Cat out of Port A Fisherman's Wharf. Well with the price of gas and no other spot I have in my GPS to fish, I decided to stay well off them and see if there was anything else off the mark. We tried several passed behind and all around them staying 500 yards or more with no luck. I then noticed they were anchored and setup a drift on their port side, still 100 yards or more when one of the deckhands yelled "there is other spots in the gulf to fish." I just ignored him when a few minutes later another deckhand yells "if you come any closer I will start throwing lead." This went on for about the next 30 minutes, exchanging words back and forth, at one point and older lady and her male friend started to flip us the bird. Now this is not the first time I had problems with the Scat Cat, 5 or 6 years ago they tried to physically run me off a spot, my teenage son at the time was fearful of his life. I know the whole pot-licking deal, like I said earlier I drove 26 miles to fish this obviously known spot and was treated like **** from a freaking head boat. Oh, let's not forget the trail of dead red snappers they left in their wake!


"decided to head out to a spot I have ".......:help:


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

josh K said:


> "decided to head out to a spot I have ".......:help:


red to you SIR...............


----------



## ReelBigFish79 (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm not going to get into a long argument but I will say this. I was on the scat cat saturday and didn't see or hear any of this. I was towards the back of the boat and although I wouldn't say it didn't happen, I'll say I'm really surprised I missed it if it did. I WILL say that I was unimpressed by the number of fish floating behind but they vented every one of my and my families fish. I also didn't see any fish thrown back that weren't thrown back immediately. I brought my family out because my wife had never been off shore and is hesitant to leave the bay in my boat. It was more of a confidence thing than anything. I'm not sure what the laws are about throwing fish back in federal waters but I do know there were lots of legal sized fish thrown back. There were also some other species of fish that were just over legal size thrown back so there were no questions. If someone thinks laws were broken, I'll gladly discuss anything I saw. I have nothing to hide and if they were telling ignorant people to break the law, they should be reported. Just to be clear, they weren't even shark fishing until I asked about floating a bait off the back for sharks and maybe kings. I should have brought my own tackle because they used one of their crappy rods and, to my knowledge, never hooked up. I would never fish with them again if it's just me. They have crappy reels and I don't like electric ones to boot. I was hoping to be able to fish instead of help my kids fish all day like it normally works on family outings. Those results were so so. At the first spot for red snapper, I had to help a lot of people, including others that weren't fishing with me. At the second spot they were better about helping the kids because the action is slow. Their rods SUCK. If I ever do go again, I'll bring my own tackle.


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

Reelbigfish. 
Thank you for pointing out some real time events , most likely the OP is confusing head boats . Maybe it was the Capt John lol who knows.
It sad but truth to read about those congested snapper trips with 70 or more anglers aboard. I totally agree with you its very uncomfortable and the service level from the deck hands is minimal. However its logical that the.deckshands don't have the time to spend which each one of you to help out as they'd like. 
It's a totally different story , scenario and service when you.do their longer 36 hrs or more. Less people aboard , way more elbow room, very little tangles if any and of course the deck hands have more time to help you out at a personal level.
Those snaps 12 hrs trips are more tailored for the tourist or a Sunday abgler. Nothing wrong with that though. Regarding equipment it's normal that it caps out . I wouldn't put high end year for thousand of hands to beat them up. Maybe you should give them another chance this season on their longer trips. Believe they are AWESOME.


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

trapper67 said:


> red to you SIR...............


Thanks ... am I been spanked lol. Give my a brake a red . Back to kindergarten lol


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=287587

Ops saw not the first time ...FYI


----------



## Bamaboy14 (Aug 18, 2012)

Can u read dude? Wow


----------



## Bamaboy14 (Aug 18, 2012)

Pretty clear to me u work for em or their your friends, they are pa POS company and don't know how to run boats safely or how to vent and release fish. Will never recommend them and do my best to steer people away from a bad company like that


----------



## ding_a_ling (Jul 3, 2010)

Head boat crew/most capt. don't give a rats *** about fishery conservation. Most of them don't know better because that's all they have been taught. But that's not the point of the thread. The thread was about courtesy at sea. Yes it was a public spot, yes it's every right for everyone to fish it, but share the ocean. I wasn't there, so I can't say who was in the wrong. I've heard lots of negative things about head boats and seen a few as well, but no one can make a judgement in this case cause none of us were there. Just respect everyone on the water and try to be as courteous as possible. You can't do much else,..we are our own police.


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

Hehe! Love when guys holding a spear gun and a oxygen cylinder on their backs speaks about conservative and protect their ecosystem. ..what a good laugh. 
Bamaboy...certainly you should consider a refreshment course at CBP. Your writing speaks louder than your typing lol


----------



## Bamaboy14 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yea it's the internet bro not a med term paper, who cares. Thx spaelin poilioce


----------



## ReelBigFish79 (Aug 31, 2013)

Just to be clear. I WAS there.....

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

ReelBigFish79 said:


> I'm not going to get into a long argument but I will say this. I was on the scat cat saturday and didn't see or hear any of this. I was towards the back of the boat and although I wouldn't say it didn't happen, I'll say I'm really surprised I missed it if it did. I WILL say that I was unimpressed by the number of fish floating behind but they vented every one of my and my families fish. I also didn't see any fish thrown back that weren't thrown back immediately. I brought my family out because my wife had never been off shore and is hesitant to leave the bay in my boat. It was more of a confidence thing than anything. I'm not sure what the laws are about throwing fish back in federal waters but I do know there were lots of legal sized fish thrown back. There were also some other species of fish that were just over legal size thrown back so there were no questions. If someone thinks laws were broken, I'll gladly discuss anything I saw. I have nothing to hide and if they were telling ignorant people to break the law, they should be reported. Just to be clear, they weren't even shark fishing until I asked about floating a bait off the back for sharks and maybe kings. I should have brought my own tackle because they used one of their crappy rods and, to my knowledge, never hooked up. I would never fish with them again if it's just me. They have crappy reels and I don't like electric ones to boot. I was hoping to be able to fish instead of help my kids fish all day like it normally works on family outings. Those results were so so. At the first spot for red snapper, I had to help a lot of people, including others that weren't fishing with me. At the second spot they were better about helping the kids because the action is slow. Their rods SUCK. If I ever do go again, I'll bring my own tackle.


stabbing a fish in the air bladder with a fillet knife is not a proper or legal way to vent fish.....i will amost put money down that you did not see a single venting tool on your trip.

another grievance i have with party boats is there ling policy, last time i went i saw 4 undersize ling get gaffed and kept....pretty disgusting honestly...i should have gathered evidence when it happened..


----------



## ReelBigFish79 (Aug 31, 2013)

[QUOTE=SharkBait >*)\\\>

You'd lose your money. You shouldn't put too much on it....

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jfbattagl (Aug 6, 2005)

Somehow this post like many others on here took on a life of it's own. My main point of my post was to point out how the Scat Cat's deckhands threatened to toss lead weights at my boat and crew for fishing a public fishing hole, and with plenty of distance. Josh K I don't know what your problem is but you should seek mental health treatment. As for the guy who was on the Scat Cat, we also caught, vented and safely released our fair share of RS and not a one floated away dead.


----------



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

josh K said:


> So , what you're saying is you went to FW office to complain about the long trail or RS left behind , right ? Lol.
> Did you also reported to the CG? Did you documented , pictures ? Lol
> How about your disposals ....do you make sure a proper venting procedure did happen to ensure the life of the fish you're venting ?
> Tell ya what BS.....you're just taking then opportunity to vent je je je against a party boat. Gets old Bro


Ok I can't figure through about half your reply as your English skills seem to be stuck at a low grade school level but I will clarify (hopefully at a grade level you can understand). I didn't document because I figured (wrongly) that FW might give a damned what their employees are doing out there. I was obviously wrong. I didn't document because the way fisheries management (and I use that term loosely) is run these days I could care less anymore as we should all get used to catch and release...partly due to money grubbers like FW doing stuff like this. I assume you work there taking up for them in this way (and I am glad for it as I doubt your education level will get you much past decking for them and its better than me supporting you with my tax dollars) so you know what I'm talking about. And if you give a damned about fishing even if they don't encourage proper venting you should do it anyway. Its really pretty simple and not that time consuming.


----------



## jfbattagl (Aug 6, 2005)

Imgreeri, nicely said!


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

jfbattagl said:


> Somehow this post like many others on here took on a life of it's own. My main point of my post was to point out how the Scat Cat's deckhands threatened to toss lead weights at my boat and crew for fishing a public fishing hole, and with plenty of distance. Josh K I don't know what your problem is but you should seek mental health treatment. As for the guy who was on the Scat Cat, we also caught, vented and safely released our fair share of RS and not a one floated away dead.


Wowwww....your hearing & vision must be EXCELLENT from 100 feet away or was it 50 feet away ? As per your other encounter with the Wharf Kat you mention 50 feet away LOL.

Now ..we're starting to get somewhere. No wonder the deckhands wanted to throw a 32 oz bank weight at ya...lucky you they didn't have a slingshot to throw rocks .
So... , are you upset because old the lady showed the middle finger at ya :dance: , the deckhands shouted at ya that they'll throw lead at you if you get any closer :bounce: or it was the alleged long trail of RS behind the boat :goldfish:?

Could it be that you had a BAD DAY again at fishing since YOUR # 1 spot was taken & you skunked all day... (since like a pattern here ) & you blame the Scat Kat & all the anglers on the boat for it ?


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

lmgreeri said:


> Ok I can't figure through about half your reply as your English skills seem to be stuck at a low grade school level but I will clarify (hopefully at a grade level you can understand). I didn't document because I figured (wrongly) that FW might give a damned what their employees are doing out there. I was obviously wrong. I didn't document because the way fisheries management (and I use that term loosely) is run these days I could care less anymore as we should all get used to catch and release...partly due to money grubbers like FW doing stuff like this. I assume you work there taking up for them in this way (and I am glad for it as I doubt your education level will get you much past decking for them and its better than me supporting you with my tax dollars) so you know what I'm talking about. And if you give a damned about fishing even if they don't encourage proper venting you should do it anyway. Its really pretty simple and not that time consuming.


so did you went to the FW office and complained or not ?
did you documented or not ?
did you reported to the coast guard or not ?

All plain tune English , clear questions. 
If you didnt do all the questions above mentioned. Please move on , I understand you guys skunked that day & the Scat Katwas the one to blame for..


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> stabbing a fish in the air bladder with a fillet knife is not a proper or legal way to vent fish.....i will amost put money down that you did not see a single venting tool on your trip.
> 
> another grievance i have with party boats is there ling policy, last time i went i saw 4 undersize ling get gaffed and kept....pretty disgusting honestly...i should have gathered evidence when it happened..


Did you took your grievances to the Captain ? or the Office ? bet you didn't. BUT you vent your assumed accusations on a public forum towards a party boat NICE dude.

FYI every single deckhand has in their tool pouch not one venting tool but maybe two , however if you're so conservationist & worry sooooo much about the ecosystem I'd suggest you next time bring your own venting tool & do all of us deckhands a favor.Vent your own fish at your sorely discretion.
Make me thing whether your statement is true or just a hallucination


----------



## modestmike (Mar 17, 2013)

josh K...you are a fool.

Take a moment to think about the actions of the captain and crew. More than one person has stated what they experienced with this boat. Should any captain feel like they have the authority on the water simply because they are a captain or perhaps just because they are on a bigger boat? One guy said his son was afraid for his life. Was his kid making that up? Another stated his boat was almost swamped with the wake he produced on a close pass. Seems to me like this boat/captain/crew likes to bully others on the water. Should a deck crew act in an unprofessional manner in front of customers?


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

modestmike said:


> josh K...you are a fool.
> 
> Take a moment to think about the actions of the captain and crew. More than one person has stated what they experienced with this boat. Should any captain feel like they have the authority on the water simply because they are a captain or perhaps just because they are on a bigger boat? One guy said his son was afraid for his life. Was his kid making that up? Another stated his boat was almost swamped with the wake he produced on a close pass. Seems to me like this boat/captain/crew likes to bully others on the water. Should a deck crew act in an unprofessional manner in front of customers?


ok...Im a fool

Question where you there to witness their actions ? Captain , crew or this guys ? No..move along.
Happen that the same story gets told in another thread months before the recent one , of course the Party boats are ALWAYS the bad boys..FOOL sad2sm
Couldn't it be that this folks pot-licked the Kat ? How would you know ? could it be this folks are making all this up ? so youd think the Capt of the Kat is going to jeopardize the life of 70 people aboard plus the other folks in the rec boat by throwing wakes...c'mon wake up Man.


----------



## modestmike (Mar 17, 2013)

So...by your logic the party boat is always right and the average boater is a liar. Got it.


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

You said THAT not me....to each its own conclusions bud . 

What I'm saying is , this folks seems to always encounter either the Kat or the wharf on their " spots" already fishing & it looks like there is always some kind of fathers ruffling. 

Go figure , twist it as you like still you haven't answered my questions .


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Reminds me of wicked tuna


----------



## modestmike (Mar 17, 2013)

Josh...its not about spots or potlicking. Grow up and think outside the box for a moment. Re read the comments others have posted about their own encounters with the scat kat. Now think for a moment......Is it possible that these guys arent liars or is your head so far up the captain/crews *** to see the big picture here?


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

jajajaja...I laugh to that with all respect.

Its WELL known the hate spread around the forums specially here towards party boats , cattle boats or cow boats. You named it , its also WELL known the dislike & disrespect toward those folks whom fish those party boats for several reasons. That's nothing new..right ? 
Another question for you ..have you ever witness all those accusations ? have you ever fished a party boat & in particular the Scat Kat ? Tell you what smell very fishy to me , i just only hear or read comments from the same two guys that encounter the Scat Kat & one witness that happens to be on the party boat mentioned , stating that He didn't hear or saw any of all that happen...


Furthermore , I've fished many party boats all over the TX coast for many years. They all get the same kind of love from most of the Rec guys , why ? who knows.
I have witness , horrible actions from private boat owners as well as some party boats. Who's to blame ? both to be fair , however the tendency to pick on the PB operations & their clientele is notorious ..why ? Who knows.

They are doing nothing illegal both crew & clients , so is it always the PB people and anglers liars & you guys Recs right ? 

Regarding venting , I've never seen a deck hand using a knife...give me a brake. It would be jeopardizing their salary & business , would you think they do that ? Trail of fish , well if 70 people are catching fish its most like not all the fish is going to make it alive. 
Sad thruth but its what its , most or 75% of the fish you or I or anybody elses released via a vent tool its probably not goign to make it either , unless you send the fish down to the bottom for a proper & safe release...so whats the big deal ? 

It's a Party Boat...they don't deserve any right !


----------



## Bamaboy14 (Aug 18, 2012)

Just drop it with him, can't reason with someone who works there and continues to defend them after multiple people reporting the same thing. Their right and we are allllll wrong. We all have to ask permission to fish in their gulf next time we go out apparently cause those fools believe the water is theirs


----------



## ding-a-ling (Jul 29, 2005)

A little bit of video with audio of folks hurling lead and/or expletives at you offshore can go a long way to clearing the air when accusations fly.


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

ding-a-ling said:


> A little bit of video with audio of folks hurling lead and/or expletives at you offshore can go a long way to clearing the air when accusations fly.


Exactly..couldn't agree with you more.

However , is there any documentation of it ?


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

Bamaboy14 said:


> Just drop it with him, can't reason with someone who works there and continues to defend them after multiple people reporting the same thing. Their right and we are allllll wrong. We all have to ask permission to fish in their gulf next time we go out apparently cause those fools believe the water is theirs


Wrong bud .

Don't work there but wouldn't mind though , I'm just an loyal angler from many party boats here in TX that happen to have no other resources to the offshore fishing than that venue. Nothing wrong with it IMHO , however what you're describing its hard to believe. Mainly with the kind of tone & language you're referring to all of us , nobody own the seas bro but it looks like you don't respect much others when offshore. 
You said it yourself, the Kat was anchored there you came close to it to fish the same spot , who knows how close were you to the vessel.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Josh K*


----------



## Bamaboy14 (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow u can't read, never did I pull up next to them but the opposite


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

lite-liner said:


>


do you see all this happen when you're fishing your favorite vessel the Scat Kat? Or you're going to play the three monkeys LOL


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

Bamaboy14 said:


> Wow u can't read, never did I pull up next to them but the opposite


truly...don't know what to believed from you , if 100 yards is a good distance to you, I wonder how would you hear all what the called you or what the old lady did to ya.
Of course you have an eagle vision & a wolf hearing..binoculars or maybe 50 ft like your other incident .

Ok.. you win Dam it Party boats.. its getting boring . 
Next time film it like you were very wisely advice. 
Would clear a lot the thin air


----------



## Bamaboy14 (Aug 18, 2012)

josh K said:


> truly...don't know what to believed from you , if 100 yards is a good distance to you, I wonder how would you hear all what the called you or what the old lady did to ya.
> Of course you have an eagle vision & a wolf hearing..binoculars or maybe 50 ft like your other incident .
> 
> Ok.. you win Dam it Party boats.. its getting boring .
> ...


huh????


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

I have fished many party boats on the Texas coast, and yes I have seen on some of the boats the deckhands using their filet knives to vent the snappers and even to pop the protruding stomachs and toss overboard as their form of venting. Not all boats participate in this action, but it does happen.


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

Gluconda said:


> I have fished many party boats on the Texas coast, and yes I have seen on some of the boats the deckhands using their filet knives to vent the snappers and even to pop the protruding stomachs and toss overboard as their form of venting. Not all boats participate in this action, but it does happen.


That one is a tourist class operation.. wouldn't be surprised if they use machete to cut those vermillion strings lol. What a
shame


----------



## Kentadg (May 24, 2012)

Yup...last time I was on a party boat the deckie on my side wAs using his knife to poke
The snappers stomachs before throwing them over


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

josh K said:


> the ferry boat from PA....
> 
> ya think Mike


Sounds to me that someone is butt hurt because they don't own a boat. lol

All this nice gear collecting dust,.. thats just too bad..:rotfl:

:an6::an6::an6:


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

....


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

:rotfl:


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

:spineyes::spineyes::spineyes:

Hey guys- this is who you're dealing with................ 
(comments are, um interesting)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1539967892894.77078.1045817593&type=1&theater

and this:

"You are comparing green eggs to ham. I don't eats the oranges but you and all your friend are throw the apples out the window withouts the proof of worms being in the chocolate pudding. People search as us has catches tuna on cane poles and you are talking about rockets ships which have no bearing it whomsoever"

make your own conclusions.......:spineyes::spineyes::spineyes:

:an5::an5:


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

I wanted to chime in. Ding a ling I appreciate you saying most head boat captains don't give a rats *** instead of saying all do. I'm a head boat captain in port a and promise you I care more about the safety of customers and customer service than you can imagine. I also care about the conservation of my and your fishery here in the gulf and every other body of water. I hardly ever post here anymore but thought I could give a little perspective from a head boat captain that fishes mostly every day of the year. I for one am very courteous when on a trip. I've moved so many times because of a smaller boat that's fishing a spot I was heading too. I've also had enough common sense to call them on the radio to see if they minded me fishing near them. I really have had no problems at all in my career with that issue. This thread has merit in my opinion but took such a dumb wrong turn it's almost a comedy. My job is to take people fishing and show them a good time. There's really no room for bickering and fighting while you're fishing. Did we all forget that it's not a combat sport. It's supposed to be fun, charter boat or head boat or commercial boat. I've done each of those and had fun doing each one. 
Tim Francis.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

coastal said:


> I wanted to chime in. Ding a ling I appreciate you saying most head boat captains don't give a rats *** instead of saying all do. I'm a head boat captain in port a and promise you I care more about the safety of customers and customer service than you can imagine. I also care about the conservation of my and your fishery here in the gulf and every other body of water. I hardly ever post here anymore but thought I could give a little perspective from a head boat captain that fishes mostly every day of the year. I for one am very courteous when on a trip. I've moved so many times because of a smaller boat that's fishing a spot I was heading too. I've also had enough common sense to call them on the radio to see if they minded me fishing near them. I really have had no problems at all in my career with that issue. This thread has merit in my opinion but took such a dumb wrong turn it's almost a comedy. My job is to take people fishing and show them a good time. There's really no room for bickering and fighting while you're fishing. Did we all forget that it's not a combat sport. It's supposed to be fun, charter boat or head boat or commercial boat. I've done each of those and had fun doing each one.
> Tim Francis.


what boat you running?

I really do not care if anyone fishes the same spot as me, and really do not care if they get close while doing it. Some guys ask on the Radio others do not. Capt John has more then once ran right up to where we were fishing, but has always went up current and fell into a drift. He does tend to push you off the spot because he can hold directly ontop of it, but I just drift by him. Never had a deckhand have a problem with it.


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

I like your rationality but fat from reality , there is a lot of hate going on.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> what boat you running?


I'm really hoping he says Scat cat:bounce::bounce:


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

lite-liner said:


> :spineyes::spineyes::spineyes:
> 
> Hey guys- this is who you're dealing with................
> (comments are, um interesting)
> ...


Lol... Too funny!!! I call them kind... TUTIS....

:-D


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

Lots of jealousy heaters lately ...mmmmm


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

josh K said:


> ok...Im a fool
> 
> Question where you there to witness their actions ? Captain , crew or this guys ? No..move along.
> Happen that the same story gets told in another thread months before the recent one , of course the Party boats are ALWAYS the bad boys..FOOL sad2sm
> Couldn't it be that this folks pot-licked the Kat ? How would you know ? could it be this folks are making all this up ? so youd think the Capt of the Kat is going to jeopardize the life of 70 people aboard plus the other folks in the rec boat by throwing wakes...c'mon wake up Man.


This dude was on the boat that almost swamped the other boat and he's flung half filet's of RS overboard. Why argue with a fool? It gets you nowhere. Plus it takes me ten to fifteen minutes per post to figure out what he's trying to spell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ding_a_ling (Jul 3, 2010)

I agree Tim. There are some very respectable head boat capts out there and I know that a good reliable deckhand is hard to find, especially one with conservation in mind. Capt can't watch their hands all the time, so there is some less than kosher things going on deck. 

I have nothing against head boats. They have just as much right to be out there as anyone else. This thread has seriously been detailed though. 

Just be courteous on the water. 

Lastly, to respond to Josh spearfishing is often much more conservative than hook and line fishing, especially if you hold your breath. Take a look again buddy there is no tank on my back!

Ok I'm done.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow this thread I never opened figured it was just a review but wow....if I would've done this much reading in college I might have me a sport fisher by now


----------



## poolio (Dec 14, 2011)

Head boats are in the money to drain as much money out of the gulf as possible, never-mind conservation or federal laws about fish.

Deck hands aren't paid well and tips are nice, so the hands put 2 and 2 together to leave a trail of dead stuff in the water so their clients can catch a big fish and leave happy (bigger tip). Yes it's wrong, but I understand why they might feel pressure to do it. 

I personally went out with Dolphin docks earlier this month on a 12hr week day trip with a co-worker that wanted to see the ocean. I personally saw 1 snapper cut up and tossed out for chum and 2 more stabbed with a filet knife to "vent". Their procedure to vent was to hold up the fish and make a quick stab anywhere below the gills. All of the fish died. No one said anything to the captain or hands because we were out of sight of land and on someone else's boat (not the place to ruffle feathers). This was my second experience on a head boat and again I'm saying they will never get another dime from me. 

Josh K - I don't know you and do not seek to pass judgement but I will pose you a question. Do you want your children to enjoy the same gulf that you do? Conservation is needed. I hope you can show the other guys how to do the right thing. Killing our gulf for a few bucks isn't worth it. I know that no one person goes out to "Kill the Gulf" but I also know that one snow flake would believe that it caused an avalanche. 

-Poo


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm the captain on the old dolphin express wich is now the Capt. Paul. I can't stress enough that we go above and beyond when it comes to conserving the fishery out of port a. 
That's no bs statement it's a fact


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

coastal said:


> I'm the captain on the old dolphin express wich is now the Capt. Paul. I can't stress enough that we go above and beyond when it comes to conserving the fishery out of port a.
> That's no bs statement it's a fact


Thanks, when someone ask me for advice on headboats will point them toward yall.


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

coastal said:


> I'm the captain on the old dolphin express wich is now the Capt. Paul. I can't stress enough that we go above and beyond when it comes to conserving the fishery out of port a.
> That's no bs statement it's a fact


Well said ...so it does the Capt and crew of the Scat Cat.


----------



## jfbattagl (Aug 6, 2005)

Poolio, don't even joke about Josh K having children, let's all hope the gene pool ends with him. Tim it's good to see you working with DD, they are a class act, fished many times with them before getting my boat.


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

The most sad part of all of this, its not about how I educate my children . That part is well taken care off.
What it really blows my mind & kind of makes me feel ashamed of all this comedy I have part of , is what's coming from you and your bud Bama boy ...darn you guys are law enforcement agents , right ( BP) .... Please be a role model for our future generations .
What are you contributing with all this negatives and hate ?

I'm done....gOne fishing


----------



## Bamaboy14 (Aug 18, 2012)

It's started with the scat cat being retards and dangerous and killing every fish they see. Then you defending them like crazy. 

What does me being a LEO have to do with the scat cat and how they are on the water? 

Going fishing, huh. What pier you going on??


----------



## CaptBrad (Dec 29, 2007)

This has been one of the more entertaining threads on here in awhile. 
Thanks for laugh guys


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Bamaboy14 said:


> It's started with the scat cat being retards and dangerous and killing every fish they see. Then you defending them like crazy.
> 
> What does me being a LEO have to do with the scat cat and how they are on the water?
> 
> Going fishing, huh. What pier you going on??


Classy response from a LEO. 
Correlating pier fishing to societal status.
Obviously the guy is a little biased. 
But, is linking his wealth to his opinions the only method you could come up with to convey your point? 
How does that work? Can you give me the brackets and opinion values spreadsheet?


----------



## Bamaboy14 (Aug 18, 2012)

Being nice and having a proper response waived bye bye long time ago by his comments. He's the one that brought up personal stuff first not me. So because I am a LEO I have to give a proper response on a MESSAGE BOARD??

Yea let me get those spreadsheets for ya, get right on that


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Bamaboy14 said:


> Being nice and having a proper response waived bye bye long time ago by his comments. He's the one that brought up personal stuff first not me. So because I am a LEO I have to give a proper response on a MESSAGE BOARD??
> 
> Yea let me get those spreadsheets for ya, get right on that


I'll hold my breath.
Do you need my email Addy?


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

Bamaboy14 said:


> Being nice and having a proper response waived bye bye long time ago by his comments. He's the one that brought up personal stuff first not me. So because I am a LEO I have to give a proper response on a MESSAGE BOARD??
> 
> Yea let me get those spreadsheets for ya, get right on that


I'll hold my breath away too :rotfl:.

So because I am a LEO I have to give a proper response on a MESSAGE BOARD?? 
HECK Yes..or at least set the standards . Bud , you promoted yourself as a famous LEO , that it might be even featured on the BP Nat Geo TV program.
Personal stuff...far from that , but a proper response would be cool.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=434289


----------



## Bamaboy14 (Aug 18, 2012)

Famous LEO lol, yep that's me along with 25K more of us


----------



## Bamaboy14 (Aug 18, 2012)

We just making random stuff up now?? Good I can do that to


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

many opinions on the party boats have been formed over many years, no good conduct can erase the many years of poor ethics and morals many party boats show..
personally i have fished them for 15 years and i have seen just about everything, including a captain threaten to fill a guy full of buckshot...kingfish bite, hemofilia sick kid ith crankbait in his neck who wouldnt stop bleeding...
as stated before i will fish with deepsea headquarters only, their values are most similar to mine. 
as for why i did not gather evidence on the 4 kept and gaffed ling, my gopro died otherwise i would have filmed it..the deckhands explained that it was worse if someone lost a fish that could be legal than an undersized fish being gaffed and thrown back(or just be thrown in the cooler)..
anyone who claims they havnt seen a party boat deckhand through back an unvented fish/snapper on a party boat(or one vented with a fillet knife) has never been on one out or port A 
i have seen floating trails of snapper just about every time i have ever fished with them when they fish for bottom fish....


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

josh K said:


> The most sad part of all of this, its not about how I educate my children . That part is well taken care off.
> What it really blows my mind & kind of makes me feel ashamed of all this comedy I have part of , is what's coming from you and your bud Bama boy ...darn you guys are law enforcement agents , right ( BP) .... Please be a role model for our future generations .
> What are you contributing with all this negatives and hate ?
> 
> I'm done....gOne fishing


acting like a crazy person to make the point you feel strongly about negates your point!:slimer:


----------



## ts18997 (Jan 3, 2013)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> acting like a crazy person to make the point you feel strongly about negates your point!:slimer:


Who is acting? This guy is certifiable. You've already been told who he is. To live each day with your one goal to outwit a fishing forum and rejoin under a new name when banned... wow, I wish I had that kind of drive.

If it were me, I'd fix my engrish first....

Did you also reported to the CG? 
Did you documented , pictures ?
Believe they are AWESOME.
Thanks ... am I been spanked lol.
so did you went to the FW office and complained or not ?
did you documented or not ?
did you reported to the coast guard or not ?
All plain tune English , clear questions. * (oxymoron, yes or no?)*
Did you took your grievances to the Captain ?
Vent your own fish at your sorely discretion.
Make me thing whether your statement is true or just a hallucination
Question where you there to witness their actions ?
You said THAT not me....to each its own conclusions bud . 
Tell you what smell very fishy to me ,
stating that He didn't hear or saw any of all that happen...
Regarding venting , I've never seen a deck hand using a knife...give me a brake.

truly...don't know what to believed from you , if 100 yards is a good distance to you, I wonder how would you hear all what the called you or what the old lady did to ya.
Of course you have an eagle vision & a wolf hearing..binoculars or maybe 50 ft like your other incident . * (this paragraph deserved to be kept whole)*

Ok.. you win Dam it Party boats.. its getting boring . 
Next time film it like you were very wisely advice. 
Would clear a lot the thin air
I like your rationality but fat from reality , there is a lot of hate going on.
Lots of jealousy heaters lately ...mmmmm 
Well said ...so it does the Capt and crew of the Scat Cat.
What are you contributing with all this negatives and hate ?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Yawn


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

ts18997 said:


> Who is acting? This guy is certifiable. You've already been told who he is. To live each day with your one goal to outwit a fishing forum and rejoin under a new name when banned... wow, I wish I had that kind of drive.
> 
> If it were me, I'd fix my engrish first....
> 
> ...


Lot of effort there. Great 1st post and green to you.
Welcome to 2cool. It's not always as negative as it has been the last few days with a couple of these threads running (between the illiterate, gay marriage supporting commercial/charter fishermen hating on Hilton and now this guy.)


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

Shall I sound the trumpet. .. did somebody called the cavalry , as reinforcements ã€Šã€Š join the haters Wagon lo
I thought this comedy was about the Scat Cat , something smells very rotten here .


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

josh K said:


> Shall I sound the trumpet. .. did somebody called the cavalry , as reinforcements ã€Šã€Š join the haters Wagon lo
> I thought this comedy was about the Scat Cat , something smells very rotten here .


Good grief. Time to put this thread to rest. Don't you have anything better to do than whine and gripe on an online forum?


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

I feel like I've lost brain cells after reading this thread (not the fault of the op)...

My question is, does the scat cat carry a federal reef permit? If so doesn't that mean they aren't aloud to fish state waters? I must be mistaken since nobody has mentioned this but I thought that was the case.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

all of yall just need to act like the grown men you are and get over it.


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

Here is some advise, if I am pulling up to a spot and there is someone or multiple boats there already I would hesitate pulling up there look elsewhere. I have many alternate spots to fish and I will avoid pulling up on people that are already fishing. Itâ€™s a big Gulf and you have a big gas tank how about instead of getting in an altercation with a head boat, be a man and when they start getting aggressive leave and go find another spot instead of sticking around for half an hour further escalating the situation, your out there for fun, why let some ***** ruin your day on the water? Why stick around if they make threats? Report them and be on your way. 

I have a hard time believing you only have one spot on your GPS, when I finally got a GPS after years of fish the gulf with no GPS it came loaded with spots all over the place. When I started fishing the gulf with one of those old plastic coated fishing maps from academy, this map had tons of spots on it. 

So you bought and just drove a boat that probably gets less than 2mpg and your worried about the cost of gas? You drove out 26 miles and lets say you got bad milage and burned 52 gallons to make it back to the dock at $4.00 a gallon. So with gas, beer and bait, 3 guys are looking at about $100 a piece which just happens to be the cost of a 8 hour trip on the Scat cat. The cost of ownership aside, thatâ€™s a cheap offshore trip in my book. 

Iâ€™ve had that same boat pull up on us a few times, who cares who wins, I would rather stay far away from a boat full of amateurs armed with broomsticks and some old *** penn senators.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

High Hopes said:


> Here is some advise, if I am pulling up to a spot and there is someone or multiple boats there already I would hesitate pulling up there look elsewhere. I have many alternate spots to fish and I will avoid pulling up on people that are already fishing. Itâ€™s a big Gulf and you have a big gas tank how about instead of getting in an altercation with a head boat, be a man and when they start getting aggressive leave and go find another spot instead of sticking around for half an hour further escalating the situation, your out there for fun, why let some ***** ruin your day on the water? Why stick around if they make threats? Report them and be on your way.
> 
> I have a hard time believing you only have one spot on your GPS, when I finally got a GPS after years of fish the gulf with no GPS it came loaded with spots all over the place. When I started fishing the gulf with one of those old plastic coated fishing maps from academy, this map had tons of spots on it.
> 
> ...


Ahhhhhhhh....:cheers: I agree with you 100%! That's the beauty of having a boat, you can move around anywhere you want.. you don't have to depend on other people...


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Ya know, when you pull up offshore to "your" spot , and there are boats, or a boat on your spot, it's not your spot anymore. It is first come first served thing if the spot can't hold multiple boats. 
Go fish one of the thousands of other " spots".


----------



## Johninaustin (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello, my first post. I was sent a link to this clustergrope by a friend who knows my feelings on the Scat/Wharf Cat.

Every negative comment made here is true. Every time I see the **** things passing thru the jetties I know that a boatload of stupid is going to get dumped SOMEWHERE. 

Please note, this ONLY applies to Fisherman's Wharf (and even their jetty boat) EVERY other party boat out of Port A is a very well run and friendly operation. The Dolphin Docks especially. 

It's nothing new either. I've seen this same behavior from them for almost 30 years now, it's ingrained in the business.


----------



## Aggie '78 (Jul 9, 2013)

I was on boat with OP. It went down just like he said. We never got closer than 200 yards from the Scat Cat. We weren't in their way, and we weren't catching their fish. Does OP have other spots, yeah of course he does, but we didn't want to run another 1-1/2 hours to start fishing. I think what ****** them off is us trying to take pictures of the dead snapper chum line.


----------



## Roland817 (Mar 20, 2014)

Why in hell did I read all 10 pages?


----------



## ReelBigFish79 (Aug 31, 2013)

How can one hear what others are saying from 200 yards away? 

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

maybe this BP have HUGE....


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

Aggie '78 said:


> I was on boat with OP. It went down just like he said. We never got closer than 200 yards from the Scat Cat. We weren't in their way, and we weren't catching their fish. Does OP have other spots, yeah of course he does, but we didn't want to run another 1-1/2 hours to start fishing. I think what ****** them off is us trying to take pictures of the dead snapper chum line.


You didnt want to run off another boat , I agree with you. You guys wanted to run off the Scat Cat.
Now everybody knows what really happen.:wink:


----------



## bglover67 (Jan 14, 2009)

I am sure the Scat Cat is a reputable company...just dont read the 3rd comment on this youtube video about them.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Are you referring to the smoking weed comment.?


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

coastal said:


> Are you referring to the smoking weed comment.?


this one ?

why beat the shark with a stick, why not just shoot it. I like how the people on the boat are cheering as a man is beating an animal with a stick, shows you how sick some people are

nothing wrong here


----------



## bglover67 (Jan 14, 2009)

Smoking weed comment. Seems like that would put their license in jeopardy...not a captain though, so I could be wrong.


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

do you believe everything you read on the tube ? u picked up the juiciest one uh ...


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

I'll come back in from a trip early with the cops waiting at the dock. I'm super easy going and laid back but when it comes to customers bringing drugs on the boat I don't bend. It's my responsibility. The job is hard enough by itself.


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

Tim , we'll know there is a ZERO tolerances to drugs on-board . Mainly on party boats... believe that comment might had have second intentions.

nothing new here


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

No second intentions. I promise you. I only worry about what me and my hands do on our boat. I only have enough energy to concentrate on what we do.


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

Tim... my bad. I meant to this comment bellow

Smoking weed comment. Seems like that would put their license in jeopardy...not a captain though, so I could be wrong.


----------

